# HVAC Air cooling / Heating system



## Stevdan (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I am working on a HVAC project and need some help with wiring 

- AC unit : DSV120B4M2VFC2A0D
- Electric Duct Heater: Model XUB series custom slip-in, open coil duct heaters
- Smoke Detector D4120
- One Thermostat: Brand Unknown
- Remote Alarm Module: Brand unknown



- Form the Thermostat to AC unit :
c to c
R to R
Y1 to Y1
Y2 to Y2
G to G

- From Smoke Detector to AC Unit
6 to R
17 to SD
(6-17) is aux contact in D4120

From Same thermostat to The electric Heater 
???
I see only 3 contact in Heater :
T1 : 0-10VDC
T2 : COMMON
T3 : 24VAC
How can I can connect it to the same thermostat?

Also I need a sample Remote Alarm Module to connect it directly to Smoke detector and how

I Really appreciate your help


----------

